# Good luck to those going to Redding



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I hope that everyone has a good time that goes. Looks like the weather might not be too bad. 

Unfortunately I had to back out at the last minute. It was finally going to be a good year for me. Shot the Washington state Safari at Darrington, a little more challenging than Redding in some respects and posted a 1527. Oh well good luck to everyone. I hope that someone can post some scores this weekend.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good luck to all....but even more so to my buddies :wink:

Will The Shooter repeat? :noidea:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Not if he shoots the way he did in the pro am today.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

WVDBLLUNG took us to a gem of a field course this am.

ISHI ARCHERS in Red Bluff, CA is a hidden treasure. It's open to the publis for $5.00 fee and they have 3 14 target ranges set up.

Mike2787, WVDBLLUNG, Tooth, Troy, Randy and I shot a 26 target practice round this morning over there and had a blast. Once again Tooth doesn't dissapiont...2 zero's-one mis-set sight and one premature release.... Gotta love the guy!

Then over to Straight Arrow Bowhunters to pick up score cards and to shoot the PRO-AM.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

We hooked up with Randy and Chad from LAS and out we went. I managed to miss only 1, and Mikey 2. Rog talked to Shane and Jesse who missed 3 and 1 respectively!

Notables I saw today include: Logan, Dee, Willet, Butts, Price, Christianberry, Gillingham, Poole, Wills, Jesse, Carbaugh, Tazza, Levi, Samantha, Christie. The field is stacked we'll see what happens!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good lord....what is he doing? I knew I should have sent him a box of Spidey Snacks :doh:

You guys have fun this weekend....shoot strong and one of you bring a big check back East :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Wasn't Tooth just talkin about his 'routine' for each shot when checking.. and rechecking and rechecking his tape? :noidea: 

Tear em up guys and may the best man win.. long as he's from da East.. :chortle: :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Funny thing is it took him 15 mins to "set" his sight!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yes he was Sticky. I feel his pain though....we have all set our sights wrong and lord knows I have had release "issues"....but I don't take that long to set my sight :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yes he was Sticky. I feel his pain though....we have all set our sights wrong and lord knows I have had release "issues"....but I don't take that long to set my sight :chortle:


I actually just changed sights last week, now it takes forever for me to set my sight. The pointer on the new sight sucks, and doesn't even come close to the number (just kinda points in the general area) so I have to keep the sight zero'd out which means no gang adjustments. it sucks when you go from like the 20 to the 80, that is a whole lot of crankin.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> I actually just changed sights last week, now it takes forever for me to set my sight. The pointer on the new sight sucks, and doesn't even come close to the number (just kinda points in the general area) so I have to keep the sight zero'd out which means no gang adjustments. it sucks when you go from like the 20 to the 80, that is a whole lot of crankin.


What the hell did you switch to?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> What the hell did you switch to?


shibuya cp 520
It's a nice sight, but the pointer blows.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Good luck guys!*

Wish we were there! Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> shibuya cp 520
> It's a nice sight, but the pointer blows.


That's the same sight that Toothy loves :chortle:

But....it can be that bad. That's something that I didn't really notice when I put one through the paces. :noidea: however....being a CBE shooter I know all about taking some time to go from one distance to another :doh:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey Hinky, I shot that Red Bluff course a few years ago. It is nice except that day it was like 105. Try to find a tree out there. :shade:

I sure do wish that I could have been there this weekend. Benglish cleaned the Pro/Am/Blind draw yesterday. Congrats to him. Even though he is one of those Hoyt converts. The west coasters are looking strong this year.

Keep us updated Randy.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I suck !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

C'mon Bro.. give us some updates.. :wink: :cheers:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I suck !!!!!!!!!!


:chortle:

Sounds like you need another hug from Thong Dancer.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> :chortle:
> 
> Sounds like you need another hug from Thong Dancer.


Sounds to me like that wasn't enough.. :mg:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Wilkey clean
Shaff clean
Levi -2
Willet-wills-chance-3
English-price-Jesse-Logan-5
plus many more that I forgot or never heard


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Man I wish that I was there.

Ken Simmering is also down 2. He and I had quite the battle last weekend. I finally squeezed past him.

Is there anywhere where they are posting results.

Way to go Benglish and Keith Swanson at 5 down.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I suck !!!!!!!!!!


Only at reporting. Do we have to send BH to everything? :tongue:


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Here are a couple pics from the shoot, I let my 15 year old daughter walk around with the camera this morning

This is pretty impressive for 88 yards


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Hoyt Hotshots


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

dialing it in


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Taking out a skunk


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Aww that stinks!


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Givin the "skunk eye"


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

This is probably the most beautiful day Redding has seen this year....a lucky break for shooters, and a big contrast from last years weather


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Scores*

How are the ladies doing? Any scores yet?


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks for the pics. Keepem coming if you can.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*I Forgot*

Sorry! I forgot to say thank you for the pictures. They are great.


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

A few after today:

Jamie - 6 total
Randy and Tim - 2 as a team
Josh Schaff - 3 total
Randy, Ben, Tommy - 8 total
Tim - 11 total


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the scores. Much appreciated!!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

elkmtngear said:


> Here are a couple pics from the shoot, I let my 15 year old daughter walk around with the camera this morning
> 
> This is pretty impressive for 88 yards


Thanks to your daughter for the pics.. they are awesome! :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*How do they score*

I don't know anything about Redding. Could someone tell me the max value per arrow, the number of arrows shot per target, and the number of targets shot per day?


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

lcv said:


> I don't know anything about Redding. Could someone tell me the max value per arrow, the number of arrows shot per target, and the number of targets shot per day?


2 arrows per target scored 11 for the orange dot, 10 for the ring around the dot, and 8 for the body. Max score is 22 per target and there are 70 targets for a max score of 1540. They shoot 25, 25 and 20 targets over 3 days to make up the 70 targets


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

This may help you.. 

http://www.straightarrowbowhunters.com/files/wc10-info.html

It's marked 3D


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks! That clears it up.


----------



## acesup (Jul 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

IGluIt4U said:


> Thanks to your daughter for the pics.. they are awesome! :thumb: :tongue:


Thanks, guys, she was really glad you liked the pics. She's taking a History review exam this AM, so I will attempt to get you guys some more shots

Best of Luck,
Jeff (AT Sponsor)
www.elkmtngear.com


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

elkmtngear said:


> This is probably the most beautiful day Redding has seen this year....a lucky break for shooters, and a big contrast from last years weather


Yeah, if I plan to go out next year, the weather will probably be like last year!!!


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks like another perfect day for shooters, this is coming into Redding this AM from 15 miles East


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Some range shots for the final day


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

More...


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

The infamous "Bigfoot"....101 yards!


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Bigfoot is BIG


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Quite a few spot hits at 101 yds


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks so much for the pictures. They are great!!!!!


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

When will scores start floating in? There just seems to be no place to go to find out how everyone is doing.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

They should be doing the shoot offs about right now.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

Anything new on scores? They must be done by now.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

All I know is that Levi Morgan won with a 1535


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

Jamie called me and said she won with a 1529 and I think Erika was in second. She said there were a few compound archers there that were headed to Croatia for the World Cup which starts on Tuesday. No rest for the wicked I guess.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Good for Jamie. I may see her in June if she goes to Spokane. If not then in Darrington.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

She will be at Spokane and Darrington so you will probably run into her.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

USNarcher said:


> Only at reporting. Do we have to send BH to everything? :tongue:


 We read this yesterday down at Jarlicker's and about died laughing


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The guy in post #44.....in the 2nd pic...I have NEVER seen anyone shoot a hinge or thumb trigger with their hand turned that way  :noidea:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Results for the NFAA NATIONALS are up at fieldarchery.org


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

just a few of the 87 i took


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> The guy in post #44.....in the 2nd pic...I have NEVER seen anyone shoot a hinge or thumb trigger with their hand turned that way  :noidea:


Shoots it pretty good that way. Actually I think that in that picture he has it dropped a little more than normal. He shot a 1526 at Darrington last weekend for the WSAA state safari and he came in second in the Pro/Am in Redding.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Looks like there might have been a little cross wind on them cross canyon bears.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

This stuff looks like a blast. I wish they had this type of archery around here. :darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> The guy in post #44.....in the 2nd pic...I have NEVER seen anyone shoot a hinge or thumb trigger with their hand turned that way  :noidea:


Yeah...odd


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

USNarcher said:


> Looks like there might have been a little cross wind on them cross canyon bears.  Thanks for the pics.


That's what I was just thinking...Everyone seemed to drift a little east on them didnt they.



-bowfreak- said:


> This stuff looks like a blast. I wish they had this type of archery around here. :darkbeer:


I hear ya there bro...I'm not huge into 3-d or tournaments in general anymore but I keep saying one of these years I'm gonna setup a bow for Redding and fly out there and shoot it. Thing just looks like a freakin blast. It's the only shoot that I look forward to seeing the pictures from every year.
Thanks to the people posting pics, keep them coming.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

actually the drift on the canyon bears was a little north for me  one poor guy kept saying thats a 10 degree cut and his buddy was arguing with him no its only 5 I shot it with my range finder told him I came up with 6, 3 times and 5, 3 times he shot the bottom of the ten ring then got so flustered he shot the wrong bear out the bottom of the 10 ring on the other one, that makes for a bad day.
absolutely a great time was had by all that I know there.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Give me a little bit J Daddy...I have some great pics from redding. I finally got some sleep, It has been a fantastic 4 days of shooting fun.:shade:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

vftcandy said:


> Give me a little bit J Daddy...I have some great pics from redding. I finally got some sleep, It has been a fantastic 4 days of shooting fun.:shade:


Awesome man, I'm looking forward to them.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

a few more


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

and and few more


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Here you go J daddy..we had a great group this year. I met quite a few guys from AT. sdboyle was in our group along with a bunch of other great guys. congrats to six shooter for winning the mathews genesis bow.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

more pics...:shade:


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

More pics...check out the pic of the busted arrow that splintered the shaft. the back end of the arrow swung around and stuck in the target.


----------



## odoylerules (May 12, 2009)

Hey vftcandy! I never put 2&2 together that that was you I met down there! What a great tournament, I had a blast. I will definetly be back every year! Me and the Orange Burner managed to shoot a 1491 BHFS. See you next year

heres some random pics...


----------



## odoylerules (May 12, 2009)

more..


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

odoylerules said:


> Hey vftcandy! I never put 2&2 together that that was you I met down there! What a great tournament, I had a blast. I will definetly be back every year! Me and the Orange Burner managed to shoot a 1491 BHFS. See you next year
> 
> heres some random pics...


Crazy, I did not know you were on AT. I finished 1469...not bad for my first attempt with pins. I will be rockin the scope next year for sure. I look forward to next year...:shade:


----------



## odoylerules (May 12, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Crazy, I did not know you were on AT. I finished 1469...not bad for my first attempt with pins. I will be rockin the scope next year for sure. I look forward to next year...:shade:


Im thinking about freestyle next year too..


----------



## chadrico63 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well VFTcandy, I see you posted my almost impossible to do bear paw shot. If only I was trying to do that. I had a blast and I really enjoyed our group. It was nice meeting you Odoylerules. I'm already looking forward to next year. I hear the Nevada City shoot is real fun too, so I might try that one next since its not too far off. Thanks for all the great pics guys!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

odoylerules said:


> Im thinking about freestyle next year too..


I like freestyle but the pins were fun too...do you know how Randy tucker did in the shoot off? I left before he shot..


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

chadrico63 said:


> Well VFTcandy, I see you posted my almost impossible to do bear paw shot. If only I was trying to do that. I had a blast and I really enjoyed our group. It was nice meeting you Odoylerules. I'm already looking forward to next year. I hear the Nevada City shoot is real fun too, so I might try that one next since its not too far off. Thanks for all the great pics guys!


I am going to try to make Nevada City...we are moving back to redding june 1st, but I want to go to nevada city bad. I love that shoot. I couldn't leave out the paw shot! haha!


----------



## odoylerules (May 12, 2009)

chadrico63 said:


> Well VFTcandy, I see you posted my almost impossible to do bear paw shot. If only I was trying to do that. I had a blast and I really enjoyed our group. It was nice meeting you Odoylerules. I'm already looking forward to next year. I hear the Nevada City shoot is real fun too, so I might try that one next since its not too far off. Thanks for all the great pics guys!



you too chadrico63
Hope to see you guys again!


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

Count was down some this year, they said 1,250 over the PA. 
It was a long 662 miles home, but can't wait for next year:smile:


----------



## odoylerules (May 12, 2009)

The Redding club posted the final report...

http://www.straightarrowbowhunters.com/files/wc10-finalreport.html


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Skeeterbait said:


> Count was down some this year, they said 1,250 over the PA.
> It was a long 662 miles home, but can't wait for next year:smile:


Man, I thought my 25 mile trip home was tough, I was so tired by the end of the 4th day. I can't imagine driving 662. sounds like everyone that traveled made it home safe. :darkbeer:


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Great pic's Candy can't wait for Nevada City meself  thats a great shoot Cougar Mt is another one to make as well.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Indianbullet said:


> Great pic's Candy can't wait for Nevada City meself  thats a great shoot Cougar Mt is another one to make as well.


How did you shoot? I am hoping to make Nevada city, Mt. Shasta is a great shoot in July.:shade:


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Man, I thought my 25 mile trip home was tough, I was so tired by the end of the 4th day. I can't imagine driving 662. sounds like everyone that traveled made it home safe. :darkbeer:


All's good here, the group made back tired. We had to stay later this year as two in the group made the cut for awards. A second in the field and two on the National end


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Had rectal cranium inversion on the first day, then got back close to my average on the next two days, but for only shooting this bow for a few weeks I felt pretty good and started having fun after the first day.. 
I came home and took a turn and a half off of the bow and man what a nice difference in my groups now that I'm a little on the stiff side, cant wait for next year, trying to decide if i want to come back down and shoot the club shoot this weekend.


----------

